# Doble gráfica (intel + nVidia) ¿como gestionarlas?

## DaRkaHT

Estimados compañeros:

Resulta que me he comprado un pc nuevo, el cual incluye dos gráficas, la integrada de intel +  nVidia GT 750m.  A la hora de instalar el sistema añadí "intel y nouveau" a mis VIDEO_CARDS. En el núcleo activé todas las opciones de gráfica intel y nvidia. 

Una vez instalado el sistema, noto que algunas ventanas tardan en redimensionarse, lo que no pienso que no debería pasar con una GT750.

¿Como puedo saber si ambas gráficas funcionan correctamente y cual de ellas esta funcionando en cada momento?

Gracias de antemano y un saludo.

----------

## natrix

Hola DaRkaHT:

Según tengo entendido cuando se coloca la placa nvidia la placa intel queda anulada así en teoría solo tendrías la nvidia en uso, hace mucho que no uso la placa Intel así que puedo equivocarme.

Para saber que estas usando, usa el comando eselect para ver el set del opengl:

```
eselect opengl list
```

Aun así, el problema de la lentitud para redimensionar debe ser por otra cosa, porque la placa Intel realiza ese trabajo sin problemas al menos que tengas la RAM saturada.

Para mi PC deshabilité todo lo que sea Intel y cargue solo nvidia (no uso nouveau). Podes empezar por revisar que no hayas activado ninguna función nvidia y solo nouveau, tanto en el kernel como los drivers que instalaste.

Suerte!!!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si tu gráfica funciona con Optimus, puedes instalar un kernel 3.11 o superior y el kernel las maneja por si solo, xrandr debería decir algo así:

```
┌─ [8][21:09:47][bofe@genomorro-ux32vd][~]

└$ xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 2

Provider 0: id: 0x86 cap: 0xb, Source Output, Sink Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:Intel

Provider 1: id: 0x5f cap: 0x5, Source Output, Source Offload crtcs: 0 outputs: 0 associated providers: 0 name:nouveau

```

Y luego para activar la nVidia creas un script así:

```
┌─ [9][21:09:56][bofe@genomorro-ux32vd][~]

└$ cat /usr/local/bin/prime 

#!/bin/bash

export DRI_PRIME=1

exec "$@"

```

Aclaro, esto solo funciona con las nVidia Optimus, sino tienes una tarjeta así será cuestión de que actives la que quieres que funcione como te han dicho arriba.

----------

